# New to me Blackhawk !



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Added a new to me .45 convertible to the safe. Great condition, excellent trigger, and tight cylinder lockup.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Nice add.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

I've got one in .44 Magnum these things are built like tanks. Probably one of the strongest revolvers on the market today. Not that I'm ever gonna' try it but this thing will handle 340 grain +P+ Buffalo Bore ammunition rated at 1425 feet per second with a muzzle energy of 1533 foot lbs. 340 grains is one big hunk of lead.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Arizona Desertman said:


> I've got one in .44 Magnum these things are built like tanks. Probably one of the strongest revolvers on the market today. Not that I'm ever gonna' try it but this thing will handle 340 grain +P+ Buffalo Bore ammunition rated at 1425 feet per second with a muzzle energy of 1533 foot lbs. 340 grains is one big hunk of lead.
> View attachment 21092


That shorty would make a good revolver to carry in bear country !


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

drycreek said:


> That shorty would make a good revolver to carry in bear country !


Other than maybe a 454 Casull or 500 S&W Magnum? Loaded with 340 grain +P+ Buffalo Bore it probably would? I've got five other .44 Magnums. Two Redhawks and three S&W's. The Smith's aren't nearly as strong. The Model 29 I bought in 1980 along with the 7 1/2 inch Ruger Redhawk. The Model 29 originally came with an 8 3/8ths barrel. I put so many rounds out of that gun that I wore out the forcing cone and swapped it out for a 4 inch. Since I had it all apart I also rebuilt the gun. I probably put just as many rounds out of the 7 1/2 inch Ruger Redhawk. Yet the Redhawk hasn't shown any signs of wear and tear. Back then I just had to have the most powerful handgun and just wanted to make a lot of noise, feel the concussion and recoil while blowing away all kinds of stationary objects. The short barreled 44 Magnums are a handful and are not very pleasant to shoot with full power loads. Anyone who tells you differently is either a masochist or full of shit.

In addition to having beefier frames, cylinders and barrels the Ruger's have no removable side plates. The Blackhawks do not have swing out cylinders and with the one piece un-fluted cylinders they are even stronger. As single action revolvers they also have fewer parts which results in an even beefier frame as there's less internal machining. As far as strength goes Ruger has taken both their double action and single action revolvers to the next level regardless of caliber. 

I've found that the most practical guns for me while out in the desert is a S&W Governor loaded with .410 #9 shot along with a 45 semi auto. Other than target shooting, fortunately I haven't had to use either and hope that I never do. But you never know what you may run into? I'm not out looking to kill anything unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Oh I almost forgot this one a S&W AirLite PD in 44 Magnum. As its name implies this thing could probably float on water? I haven't even shot it as of yet. Why I bought it I don't even know? Other than it's an interesting gun nonetheless. I have carried it though loaded with aluminum cased Blazer 200 grain Gold Dot hollow points in 44 Special. You can carry this thing all day and probably sleep with it on and not even know it's there.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

I had a Taurus Titanium Tracker and it was so light the ammo weighed more than the gun. It was a .41 mag. Nice to shoot with light loads but kind of a bear will full house ammo.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

drycreek said:


> I had a Taurus Titanium Tracker and it was so light the ammo weighed more than the gun. It was a .41 mag. Nice to shoot with light loads but kind of a bear will full house ammo.


I'm not even going to attempt to fire mine with full power loads. 44 Specials? No problem. S&W also makes a J-Frame AirLite PD Model 340 in 357 Magnum. I can only imagine what that would be like? I've got a S&W Model 640 in 357 Magnum and one in .38 Special. I fired it once with full power loads, that was enough. The recoil probably wouldn't have been so bad if not for the small grip frame? But larger grips defeat the purpose of such a small gun. But for that matter so does chambering it in such a powerful cartridge as all you gain is heavy recoil, noise and excessive muzzle blast. 38 Specials in +P would be a better choice.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

drycreek said:


> Added a new to me .45 convertible to the safe. Great condition, excellent trigger, and tight cylinder lockup.
> View attachment 21083


How does it shoot ?

You are going to shoot it right ... Don't tell us you only bought it to look at and put in "the safe" ...
Take her out ... I bet she can dance real well ! ... 
Gary


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

No Sir, I traded a Xbow for it that I no longer needed and I’ve already sold the revolver for what I was asking for the Xbow. Sold the holster to a different guy and kept the 200+ rounds of premium ammo. One of very few trades that I came out on top !


----------

